# 2dr caddy fest



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

lets see all them 2drs ill start with mine


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Mine is still WIP, but will be black with tan interior and a bit of gold trim. Yours looks sweet as mate! Didn't paint the bottom of the windscreen?


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Apr 8 2007, 11:42 AM~7643342
> *lets see all them 2drs ill start with mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

then a donk wip.


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

YOUR TURN MINI


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

HERES MINE :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres mine


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

member this one? :0 




















new one....


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn, hate donks tho


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THEY ALL LOOK GOOD BESIDES THE DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo_@Apr 8 2007, 11:20 AM~7643518
> *Mine is still WIP, but will be black with tan interior and a bit of gold trim. Yours looks sweet as mate! Didn't paint the bottom of the windscreen?
> *


damn, here's someone I haven't seen on in a while


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looking Good everyone.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

hey lowandbeyond can u get a pick of ur trunk setups


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 8 2007, 04:50 PM~7645144
> *hey lowandbeyond can u get a pick of ur trunk setups
> *


sure, this is the red caddy. 
















this was the green one supremes in the process............it still looks like that! :uh: I need to finish it huh?


----------



## lowrider drive (Mar 4, 2007)

nice caddys everyone any one have one plastic for sale ???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

here is my first lac 



















and my latest


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

mines


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

and dont worry that driver side wheel is level and on the ground now


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

another


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

HOLY SHIT 1OFAKIND THAT CADDIES CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 8 2007, 11:11 PM~7646899
> *HOLY SHIT 1OFAKIND THAT CADDIES CLEAN :biggrin:
> *


that's a diecast, built that one when they very first came out 

needs a good waxing to bring the shine back and get rid of all the fingerprints, lol


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2007, 09:15 PM~7646931
> *that's a diecast, built that one when they very first came out
> 
> needs a good waxing to bring the shine back and get rid of all the fingerprints, lol
> ...


LOL. I WAS GOING TO GET THAT SAME KIT FROM HOBBY LOBBY BUT I DIDN'T WANT IT. AFTER I'M DONE WITH MY GLASS HOUSE I'M BUYING THE DONK KIT :biggrin: .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

HERES MINE.


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Fuck yeah! Hot lacs comin out, I got to step mine up a notch or two hahaha


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2007, 05:58 PM~7645193
> *sure, this is the red caddy.
> 
> 
> ...


damn lowandbeyond you get down


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Apr 8 2007, 09:27 PM~7646556
> *another
> 
> 
> ...


 wow i love that lac for some reason ...................nice lacs ever one keep on posting


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

i been workin on this on for a lil while


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES MINE!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

These are mine :biggrin: 

this is my die cast









my plastic caddy


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

wow u guys are doing great jobs with these caddys keep it up ever one ......see here in toronto im haveing a hard time finding a plastic caddy any one here in the GTA have one ????


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this is my next caddy build. I'm not going to keep it after building. I told the homie I would build one of his ride and send it to him. 

Sorry the pics are small. I'll post a bigger one later.


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

JUST THOUGHT ID ADD THESE THE FEST :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY_EDDIE_@Apr 10 2007, 06:27 PM~7661812
> *JUST THOUGHT ID ADD THESE THE FEST :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



damn it man! I just about shocked the shit out of myself by drooling all over the keyboard!! That set up looks real!! :0 :0


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 01:22 AM~7664746
> *damn it man!  I just about shocked the shit out of myself by drooling all over the keyboard!!  That set up looks real!!  :0  :0
> *





love this one :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THESE CADDIES ARE TIGHT :wow: :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Here is my caddy. I liked this kit and eventually will build another one.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I THINK I'M GONNA GET THAT KIT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY_EDDIE (Feb 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 12:22 AM~7664746
> *damn it man!  I just about shocked the shit out of myself by drooling all over the keyboard!!  That set up looks real!!  :0  :0
> *


LMAO....THANKS FOR THE PROPS. IM JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH ALL OF UR GUYS'Z WORK.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 09:16 AM~7665535
> *DAMN THESE CADDIES ARE TIGHT :wow: :0
> *


x2


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7671395
> *I THINK I'M GONNA GET THAT KIT :biggrin:
> *


I JUST GOT MINE N THE MAIL TODAY, I HATE THE RIMS THAT COME WITH THEM, WHERE CAN I FIND THE BAD ASS CHROME WIRES WITH WHITEWALLS and a CONTINENTAL KIT FOR IT?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 12 2007, 11:15 AM~7675433
> *I JUST GOT MINE N THE MAIL TODAY, I HATE THE RIMS THAT COME WITH THEM, WHERE CAN I FIND THE BAD ASS CHROME WIRES WITH WHITEWALLS and a CONTINENTAL KIT FOR IT?
> *


http://betoscustomdesigns.com/ LOOK UNDER PEGASUS AND FOR THE CONTINENTAL KIT PROBALLY AS 1OFAKIND OR BETO


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 12 2007, 01:27 PM~7675507
> *http://betoscustomdesigns.com/ LOOK UNDER PEGASUS AND FOR THE CONTINENTAL KIT PROBALLY AS 1OFAKIND OR BETO
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 12 2007, 11:32 AM~7675535
> *THANKS BRO!
> *


NO PROB BRO


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THESE LACS


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT CADDIES TIGHT HOMIE :0


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

heres my first caddy build('79 caddy)

























heres my second caddy build('80 caddy)

























and my third caddy build('80 caddy)


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

wow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thot those were carls rides?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pardon me if im wrong


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

IM NOT CARL, geeze, im tired of people callin me carl, i hate that ******


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

im pretty sure ive seen the blue caddy posted by carl before.....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 15 2007, 06:51 PM~7696908
> *im pretty sure ive seen the blue caddy posted by carl before.....
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 15 2007, 04:51 PM~7696908
> *im pretty sure ive seen the blue caddy posted by carl before.....
> *


Yeah, you did. But Carla posted alot of shit that wasn't his.


----------



## sbcin1966newport (Feb 1, 2007)

see im not the only one that noticed, he even claims he "mr.biggs" on scale auto magazine .com


> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 15 2007, 06:53 PM~7696921
> *Yeah, you did. But Carla posted alot of shit that wasn't his.
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 8 2007, 04:58 PM~7645193
> *sure, this is the red caddy.
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT PUMPS ARE THESE CAUSE THEY LOOK LIKE THE PUMPS THAT COME WITH THE REVELL KITS. CAUSE WHEN I BUY MY DONK CADDY KIT I'M GONNA DO MORE DETAIL TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 29 2007, 12:45 AM~8893355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats nice.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

i need to get my hand on 2 of these kits, one to do my car as it is now and one how i plan on doing it lol. 

i see all these models, but has no1 noticed that its missing the fleetwood chrome trim that goes on the hood,doors and around the rag top? their pretty much devilles with the fleetwood top.


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Mine :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

heres a pic of my caddy redone


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice and clean Rides Homies , specialy the one from chrisijzerman !
Its my favorit !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

X2 ITS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Sep 28 2007, 11:04 PM~8893426
> *
> i see all these models, but has no1 noticed that its missing the fleetwood chrome trim that goes on the hood,doors and around the rag top? their pretty much devilles with the fleetwood top.
> *


THERES NOTHING WE CAN DO THATS HOW THEY COME 

TALK TO REVELL MAYBE RERELEASE IT AS A FLEETWOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ive posted this a bunch already but what the hell.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that airbrush or rattle can


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass rides guys here is my latest


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

i love this fuckin fest... i swear.. keep em commin!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i gotta get one in here......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

x2,makes me want to buy one


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i got 3......


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

damn,put some 13 on that ho


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

on what?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

big body caddy


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this is for 2-door.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

yea some 13 or 14 inch daytons


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sup homie..... rides lookin hella tight.....


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

lookin good mini


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 

don't whore this topic


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

ok man


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

post some bigbody 2 door s on here :cheesy:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

olo one


----------



## kustom59 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 8 2007, 10:22 PM~7646500
> *here is my first lac
> 
> 
> ...


sweet rides man


----------



## kustom59 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 30 2007, 05:42 AM~8899324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: wow those are sweet cars man


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Here are my "Mellow Yellow " its the Revell DieCast Kit ! enjoy !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks damn good homie....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice builds i have a couple of em,but they aint built yet


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 30 2007, 05:09 PM~8902646
> *nice builds i have a couple of em,but they aint built yet
> *



then build them homie :angry: what r u waiting for :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I think this is the only 2dr Big Body Caddy kit built !











































Then i have this one comin soon !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

O damn !!! im saving to get me 2dr and 4dr :cheesy:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 1 2007, 01:42 PM~8908121
> *I think  this  is  the  only  2dr  Big Body  Caddy  kit    built  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ..

are the 4 door custom made as well ??


----------



## dave_da_chef (May 24, 2007)

here's one i've done, got another one in the works


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 1 2007, 02:46 PM~8908145
> *:thumbsup: ..
> 
> are the 4 door custom made as well ??
> *



Yes Sir ! TWINN and BIGGS has some and I think BEto Might have 1 or two left Not sure ! They run from 45.00 to 90 .00 Depending on whos got them ! And they might on ebay around 100.00 and up ! Just look around !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

wish i had couple hundred sittin orund to spend...lol.....might get bout 250.00-500.00 bonus end of next month so i might pick up a couple , then again xmas is coming :/


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice caddy's guys!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 1 2007, 12:11 PM~8908331
> *Nice caddy's guys!
> *


X2

more caddys we need more caddys   hno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 03:03 PM~8908626
> *X2
> 
> more caddys we need more caddys     hno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres mine 


























and that concludes the dade county lack show


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

those are some nics homie


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 06:53 PM~8909506
> *those are some nics homie
> *


:dunno: nice pics (nics) :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 1 2007, 04:50 PM~8909484
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice work


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

cant wait tell i buy a caddy now hno:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 1 2007, 05:56 PM~8909532
> *cant wait tell i buy a caddy now  hno:
> *


thanks homie ,i got 5 3 built and 2 more to go ,at the hobby shop near my house the lowrider kit is 15$ and the donk kit at walmart is 11$ but i have to catch the kit at walmart ,the hobby shop has three or four more left ill get 1 for you if you want


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 1 2007, 05:15 PM~8909694
> *thanks homie ,i got 5 3 built and 2 more to go ,at the hobby shop near my house the lowrider kit is 15$ and the donk kit at walmart is 11$ but i have to catch the kit at walmart ,the hobby shop has three or four more left ill get 1 for you if you want
> *


 thnx alot hommie but no right now i just bought a kit of beto and now saving up to get the big bodys :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

nice!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 1 2007, 12:23 PM~8908000
> *then build them homie  :angry: what r u waiting for :biggrin:
> *


im still runnin a business,someone makes the right offer i might sell one...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 1 2007, 06:42 PM~8909817
> *thnx alot hommie but no right now i just bought a kit of beto and now saving up to get the big bodys  :biggrin:
> *


i feel you ,but im on the mission for the malibu ,box chevy ,and 72 impala


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 1 2007, 09:33 PM~8911724
> *i feel you ,but im on the mission for the malibu ,box chevy ,and 72 impala
> *


yeh i want those to but i got to get my hads on a big body and a box chevy but the box chevy is 45 then u need a 4 door box impala witch cost 80 so ur looking to spend a good 125 bucks


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 2 2007, 07:21 AM~8914069
> *yeh i want those to but i got to get my hads on a big body and a box chevy but the box chevy is 45 then u need a 4 door box impala witch cost 80 so ur looking to spend a good 125 bucks
> *


$62 for a box chevy on this website i saw


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 2 2007, 09:29 AM~8914701
> *$62 for a box chevy on this website i saw
> *


yeh but how come it says u need any revell to finsh it off ?????? im lost lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Oct 2 2007, 05:21 AM~8914069
> *yeh i want those to but i got to get my hads on a big body and a box chevy but the box chevy is 45 then u need a 4 door box impala witch cost 80 so ur looking to spend a good 125 bucks
> *


:scrutinize: if you get one of the ones that mini was sellin,all you need is the afterburner monte carlo..

for the 2dr box chev that is


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ima be building a caddy soon....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ima be building a caddy soon....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ima be building a caddy soon....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 09:06 AM~8914934
> *ima be building a caddy soon....
> *


ok ok ok we get your point ... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence, CadillacRoyalty


:wave: whassup sammy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 10:06 AM~8914935
> *ima be building a caddy soon....
> *


 :0


----------



## shorty78 (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorty78_@Oct 28 2007, 06:00 PM~9102005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT REMINDS ME,I REALLY REALLY NEED TO SUPER EXTEND MY UPPER A ARMS FOR MY IMPALA BUILD.. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

i got a 2 door big body on the way


----------

